# My Holiday Work



## Nhwk (Dec 31, 2020)

Some current work I've done this last month. The teal / Damascus chef's knife was for my daughter. Made from U.S. sourced Damascus. If I had to do it again I'd go ahead and spend the money on a pure core Damascus ( pattern steel). I'd learn to make it but haven't seen the point when so many guys do it so well and they have already spent the money on the equipment. I'd have to build and sell a lot of pattern steel for the price of a hydraulic press. 

The kitchen set was for a friend's wife's Christmas present. The Serbian Cleaver is just a cleaned-up version I do that is more kitchen knife than a cleaver. People seem to love them if they get what it is. I also do the leather for this style. Any suggestions on how I can make them better are always welcome.


----------



## larrybard (Dec 31, 2020)

Quite interesting. Congratulations.


----------



## Staystrapped (Dec 31, 2020)

Do you use stabilized wood? If not how do you finish the wood. I’m going to use plain tiger maple for the first time and need some guidance on finishing.


----------



## Nhwk (Dec 31, 2020)

Staystrapped said:


> Do you use stabilized wood? If not how do you finish the wood. I’m going to use plain tiger maple for the first time and need some guidance on finishing.



Yes, anytime I can use stabilized woods I do, but curly maple or tiger maple if the hard version is very stable, in my own experience. Any alcohol dye will soak into the wood, then sand lightly. I use a very old technique where acid is put on the wood then heat is applied. The acid evaporates but leaves behind an oxide that turns brown. 

The topcoat is your preference. I used wax on these knives that are easily applied and the handles don't get slick when covered in blood or anything slick. The downside is maintenance. If you scrub the handle with soap the wax will need to be applied again. I don't always use this method, just on request.


----------



## Nhwk (Jan 1, 2021)

larrybard said:


> Quite interesting. Congratulations.



Ummm.. thanks I think? Yes I know I've got a strange sense of style. It's from years of trying to be different. Maybe it will catch on or not? LOL.


----------

